# Jäger is gone and I cant get over it



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.
I lost my boy almost four months ago and I am not ready for a pup yet. Grief just takes time, I fully understand. I feel like I won't be able to get over my boy's death either. 

I know your husband meant well. 

Puppies are bitey that age. Have you tried giving her a toy or a chew bone made for puppies every time she is bitey and get he attention away from trying to bite your hands or legs? 
I am sure there will be a lot of new puppy owners chiming in. I have to admit, I am a bit rusty, it has been 10 years since I had a pup that age. 

Anyway, I do understand your feelings about this and I commend you for giving it a try with the new pup. I hope it works out for you all and that you grow to love that little girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you found us under such tragic circumstances. Very sorry for your loss of Jager. Time does dull the edges a bit and will allow the love for the new pup to grow in your heart. Keeping you in our thoughts at this painful time.


----------



## jägers_mom_jypsy&sunni2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes she has bones she has rope toys I swear we have every kind of toy i dont give them all to her just a few at a time. We are looking into bully bones and toys to make her think and I think shes bored as well I cant seem to train her. She wont do anything I try and only wants to bite me scratch me and will bark if I walk away without giving the treat due to bad behavior. So wont walk on a leash its like she hates me. Now my husband she does it all for him but I am with her 12 hours a day by myself 6 days a week. And shes not a nice girl till he shows up. I dont know if im giving off a vibe or what or how to fix it. I miss my prince. Im trying to pin down her "jobs" like special training but I cant do anything or seek pro help till her final shots. Which monday is her 2/3 cause vet wanted to start all over on her shots cause he didnt trust the shot records from the breeders vet. Plus shes been sick with the runs both dogs have now on a limitless diet of chicken and rice and if not good by monday more antibiotics. But I think im going to need someone elses help with her cause I swear im doing it wrong. After 10 years of dogs she has me questioning everything. I cry multiple times a day and scream at my husband when he comes home and poor jypsy isnt getting the attention shes used to and keeps looking for jager outside all day in this texas heat and all night. I have to drag her in. And when she comes in sunni so playful and just wants to bite at jypsy and play rough. Jypsy is so docile doesnt teach her no and when I step in I get bit by sunni. This house is in choas.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss of your precious pup jager.
I lost my beloved Homer in January and I still mourn him every single day since.
But by March I thought I was ready for a new pup in the house.

I couldn't wait for the day he came home. 
But when I first brought Olliver here I cried for two days. This adorable, sweet, boisterous little furball, bit and cried and required a lot more energy and care than my recently deceased 11 year old. I was tired, sad, conflicted in emotions and wondering what I had done. 

But after a week passed and we got into a routine it became easier. And then puppy care came back to me. And of course the darling little guy was so cute and sweet in between the nipping. And he loved his crate and slept thru the night and potty trained in first few days. So, I counted myself lucky to have such a good boy. And I realized that loving him, did not take anything away from my love for Homer.

Olliver has his moments still, at 4.5 months of age. Some days he drives me nuts. But most days he is a lovely boy. We adore him. He has brought such laughter back in to my heart and our home.

I pray that with time you can accept the new pup into your heart and life. My thoughts and best wishes are with you.
Robin


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Jäger, it is very sad story of yours. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We got Tayla, our holy terror, just a month after we lost Cheyenne. Cheyenne was my baby for the 12 years I had her. We got her at 3 years old and she was abused and I spent the next couple years trying to bring out the dog I knew was inside. She lived a fun happy life with us. Tayla was such a polar opposite, a horrible puppy. She never stopped biting us. Husband hated her and frankly I didn't like her much. She spent more time that she should have in her crate. I cried daily for weeks. I found this forum the same way and got so much help here. Gradually, things got better, but it too some time. Tayla is now 20 months old and so much better. In another 6 months I think she will be better still. It took a lot of work and determination. I also had to realize that she was not Cheyenne and constantly comparing her was unfair to both. There are many posts on here to help with biting issues. You can look up all my old ones from April of last year forward. Good luck and I'm very sorry for your loss and the pain the new puppy is bringing you. Someday you will fall in love with the new one also.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Jager is at the Rainbow Bridge playing with all his new-found GRF friends that have gone before him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jager. My heart goes out to you, take the time you need to grieve, it's different for everyone. 

I hope in time this new pup will help heal your heart and bring you joy. 

Godspeed Jager


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jager. Hopefully in time, your new pup will bring you comfort.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I understand because I my girl went on the bridge on May 6. It takes time to heal, the heart is raw for a while. It is different for each person, you need to find your way and process. Same thing with getting a new pup, it is different for each person. I will keep you in my prayers so Sunni might bring you comfort and that you might also find serenity and space to mourn Jager.


----------



## jägers_mom_jypsy&sunni2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you all. It means so much to me to feel like I wasnt crazy. Sunni and I have found a rhythm biting has calmed down some but not by much. We have our last shots on the 29th and we will be finding a puppy class and we keep trying to get a routine together for walks but it just never happens. I dont want to leave jypsy at home and hubby is working 12s for the next month 6 days a week. So we are going to try mornings once we know leave it (snakes she likes to chase and the sun in the morning here.) I write ro jager on the hard days and talk to him out loud all day. If dogs could talk mine would commit me to a crazy house lol. Thank you all again.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad that Sunni and you are starting to get to know each other and finding your rhythm. 
Nothing wrong with you talking out loud to Jaeger, that is normal and I am sure it gives you some comfort. 
I talk out loud to my Toby as well. I just have to watch it when my other two dogs are around because their ears perk up and they start looking for Toby. They loved him so much as well. 

Hang in there, you are doing good


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

:wave:I'm so sorry you lost your boy. I lost my darling Arran recently, so I know how that feels. P

And the puppy won't ever be Jager, but she needs you too, in her mad, puppyish way. I'm glad you're finding a rhythm with her. 

There's loads of help on here about biting, rambunctious puppies. I hope someday that Sunni will be the blessing to you that Jager was. Sending {{{hugs}}}


----------

